# Will Never buy an Audi Again



## Mega1206 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have just purchased a 2004 Audi All road in December 2010 and only after three months it is giving me major problems. The Front Airbags and compressor was no good. I do understand that it is a used car and that things happen but Audi supposedly had a thorough inspection and found the car to be in great shape. The sales person explained in detail the review process that goes into Audi pre owned vehicles. Audi was suppose to check if there was any problems but only was trying to get the car out the door. 
It had to be my local mechanic telling me the problem for it to be fixed. He informed me that this was a problem that was there since I bought the car. 

I am trying to have Audi pay for the repair but I have not had any answers back.

I really love German cars and felt that they were the best cars in the world but now forget about it. The bad service and low quality parts really pushed me to the edge. I have owned three used cars and never had any of these major problems occur.

People warned me but sadly I had to learn the hard way with my pocket. It has been the worse experience of owning a car that I have had. I am going to be making people aware of what Audi Motors really is.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

you bought a six year old used car and you're upset becuase the A/C compressor went bad? How many miles were even on it? Had to be over 100k. 
Front air bags sound a bit sketchy, probably just a bad relay connection.

For what it's worth, I've had three a year old 1998 'CPO' chevy pick-up with so many problems that it would make your skin crawl if I told you, and I had a brand-spankin-new 2010 Jetta TDI sport wagon that gave me more grief in 6 months than all three of our Audis put together for entire time we ahd them.


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Mega1206 said:


> I have just purchased a 2004 Audi All road in December 2010 and only after three months it is giving me major problems. The Front Airbags and compressor was no good. I do understand that it is a used car and that things happen but Audi supposedly had a thorough inspection and found the car to be in great shape. The sales person explained in detail the review process that goes into Audi pre owned vehicles. Audi was suppose to check if there was any problems but only was trying to get the car out the door.
> It had to be my local mechanic telling me the problem for it to be fixed. He informed me that this was a problem that was there since I bought the car.
> 
> I am trying to have Audi pay for the repair but I have not had any answers back.
> ...


So that's what explains their skyrocketing sales numbers.


----------



## BLACKONBLACKGTI (May 24, 2008)

Mega1206 said:


> I have just purchased a 2004 Audi All road
> 
> you should'nt judge a manufacturer for the faults of one model. most Audi owners will tell you that they like Audi, but the Allroad is one model they probably wouldnt buy, simply because the cost of repairs on airbag suspension alone  but the fact is, you did buy a "used vehicle" and sometimes you just have to own the vehicle you drive. sorry you had such a bad experience but the Allroad is not most popular model.


----------



## BLACKONBLACKGTI (May 24, 2008)

btw i'm only posting this because i know what your going through, in fall of 08 in purchased an 03 a4 quattro w/ 36k. within next couple of years i had to replace cam actuator and failed lifters just a week after having timing belt changed based on time, coincidence??, to the tune of 1500.00 then few months later i had to replace 4 tires (650.00)and a rack and pinion to the tune of 1400.00. been doing my scheduled maintanance and have no probelms since, but i realized its a "used car" and i love this Audi:thumbup:


----------



## turboSlap (Feb 5, 2009)

*meh*

i've been reading thru alot of these "audi motors" forums for a while...more of a reader than a poster,and this is the second serious 'never again' thing i've read, all the others were kinda like the 'i'm never drinking again' statement, sorry you had bad luck with it but it cant be said that they're rubbish just because of one 'thoroughly' checked (by who??) allroad that might have had the guts driven out of it(by who??) on bad roads and may never have been given audi advised maintenance, sold by a salesman who might include his mother just to make the sale... i never liked the allroad anyhow, kinda like the ugly sister that youd never go out with but still give it to....but thats just my opinion.


----------



## BLACKONBLACKGTI (May 24, 2008)

turboSlap said:


> ... kinda like the ugly sister that youd never go out with but still give it to.....


:laugh: now that some funny sh!t:laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you feel that way.


----------



## Calvin48 (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for the post it is really very useful and interesting than you so much.


----------

